# Relocating pet dog from Malaysia to Bangkok, Thailand



## redchaoz

Dear All. Good day. Apologies in advance if this seems to be a repetitive inquiry. However, the posts on similar questions seemed to relate more for pets from UK/ US to Thailand.

My intention is to move my pet dog from Malaysia (or even Singapore - because i live in bordering state) to Bangkok. If someone has previously done this, i would appreciate if you could share your experiences. 

Mainly, i'm curious about the procedures, wrt to paper-works required, costs, requirements in terms of medical records for the pet and etc...

Your input in much appreciated. Have a nice day.


----------



## Song_Si

From the *Thailand Department of Livestock Development*

REQUIREMENTS FOR THE IMPORTATION OF DOGS AND CATS INTO THE KINGDOM OF THAILAND

1) A health certificate in English, signed or further endorsed by a full-time authorized veterinary official of the government of the exporting country, if it is previously acknowledged by a veterinary surgeon, stating :-
1.1) number and species , 
1.2) breed, sex, age and color or animal identification, 
1.3) name and address of the owner OR the kennel of origin, 
1.4) certification of condition items (2) to (5).

2) The animals must come from an area where animal diseases are under control. They are found to be healthy, free from signs of any infectious and contagious diseases including ectoparasitism at the time of export and fit to travel.

3) The country has been free from Rabies for at least the past 12 (twelve) months OR the animals are vaccinated against Rabies with an official approved vaccine not less than 21 (twenty- one) days prior to the departure.

4) EITHER a) The dog is vaccinated against Leptospirosis at least 21(twenty-one) days preceding departure. 
OR b) The dog is subjected to a test for Leptospirosis with negative result during the 30 (thirty) days prior to the departure.

5) The animals shall be vaccinated against other significant infectious or contagious diseases i.e. Distemper, Hepatitis, and Parvovirus, with an official approved vaccine at least 21 (twenty-one) days prior to the departure.

6) The animals must be conveyed in nose-and-paw proof crates designed to avoid any risk of injury or unnecessary suffering.

7) The animals are not allowed to expose to other animals if they have to be landed in transit at any approved intermediate port. They shall not be allowed to leave precinct of the port except to an officially approved transit quarantine area.

8) The animals are subjected to quarantine at approved premises for a period of at least 30 (thirty) days upon arrival during which they shall be submitted to tests and/or treatments deemed necessary. The importer/owner shall be fully charged for the incurred expenses.

9) Failure to follow the import procedures may result in returning the animals to the country of origin or destroying without compensation.


----------



## redchaoz

Song_Si... this information is greatly helpful. Thank you.

As this was my first time attempting to export my pet dog out of Malaysia, i never knew the quarantine period is "at least 30 days". Gosh, i wonder how he will take it.

On the other hand, seeing that most Thai people love pets and especially dogs - i believe and pray they would take good care of him.

I was trying to look for information on the cost of boarding costs for the 30-day quarantine period and well as details of what will be the tests that will be carried out (and the relating costs) on the Thailand Department of Livestock Development. But no such information was available. 

Would anyone be able to share?


----------



## jason.mantle1

Hello there..

You might want to check the procedure here:
Importation of live animals into Thailand : Importation of live animals into Thailand - Royal Thai Embassy, Pretoria, Republic of South Africa

I once relocated my dog from US to Malaysia (and later to Singapore) and it was such a hassle. But I used pet relocation service to make my life easier 
You might want to check Asia Expat Guides: Expatriate Management and Relocation Services ; they provide pet relocation service to Thailand also.

Good luck with the relocation! 

Jason


----------

